# Router und Telefon getrennt?



## TheBaum (10. Mai 2010)

hi
ich zieh demnächst um und da ich durch die neue raumverteilung nur ziemlich schwachen WLAN empfang haben werde
wollt ich fragen ob das funktioniert wenn ich den router zu mir ins zimmer stellen würde und das telefon unten im wohnzimmer anschließen würde.
würde das funktionieren?
hab bisher immer nur das telefon am router angeschlossen gehabt.

und anbieter wäre dann alice inkl. nen alice router (keine ahnung welcher).
falls es was hilft

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass es bei Alice, wie bei so gut wie allen "Billig"-Anbietern, kein echtes Festznetz-Telefon mehr ist, sondern technisch per DLS geht, also Internettelefonie. Dann geht es NUR mit Direktanschluss an den Router. 

Aber: wenn Du den Router zu Dir ins Zimmer stellen würdest, dann müßtest Du ja auch ein Kabel bis zu Deinem Zimmer verlegen, das heißt das hast Du dabei ja schon einkalkuliert - warum lässt Du den Router dann also nicht einfach da, wo er jetzt ist, und verlegst ein Kabel vom Router bis zu Deinem Zimmer? Das wäre eh besser als WLAN.


----------



## TheBaum (10. Mai 2010)

weil das dann ziemlich ... ziemlich ziemlich lang sein müsste und ich dachte das ich jetzt oben bei mir den router anschließe da ich oben ja au nen telefon anschluß hab und das telefon unten an den telefonanschluss im wohnzimmer anschließe.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt: bei Alice usw. hat man an sich keinen normalen Festnetzanschluss mehr wie bei der telekom, sondern nur noch DSL, und das Telefon ist in Wahrheit Internettelefonie, deswegen muss das Telefon ja auch an den Router (und evlt. merkst Du auch bei Anrufen, dass es was länger dauert, bis es klingelt ? ). Der Router vermittelt das Gespräch dann ähnlich wie Skype ins echte Festnetz, und damit man "normale" telefone anschließen kann is im Router halt ein entsprechender Chip drin, der das ganze verwaltet, ohne dass man einen PC braucht.

Stand ja bestimmt auch in der Montageanleitung, dass man das Telefon an den Router anschließen muss, oder nicht? 


Bei den älteren Verträgen war es vlt. noch mit echtem Festnetz, aber auch dann: wenn Dein Anschluss in Deinem Zimmer nur an unteren mitangeschlossen ist, dann wird bei Dir vermutlich DSL weg sein, sobald unten dann einer telefoniert, denn die Leitung muss ZUERST von einem Splitter getrennt werden, wenn man Telefon-Festznetz und Router-DSL getrennt voneinander verwenden will.


Du kannst das Telefon ja mal testweise in die Buchse an der Wand stecken anstelle des Routers - vermutlich ist die Leitung dann aber quasi tot. Teste das mal. Wenn man die Leitung nicht nutzen kann, hast Du definitiv nur noch DSL und kein echtes Festnetz mehr.


Wie lang wäre der Weg für ein kabel denn? Du könntest auch dein WLAn mit einem weiteren Accesspoint/Repeater verstärken


----------



## kbyte (11. Mai 2010)

Provider wie Alice, 1&1 oder Vodafone bieten auch "echte" ISDN-Anschlüsse, das ist aber davon abhängig ob am entsprechenden HVT bzw. ÜVT ein ISDN-Port frei ist, der für den Teilnehmer aufgeschalten werden kann (also praktisch "Zufall") oder die ISDN-Leitung explizit bei der Bestellung gewünscht wird (i. d. R. mit Aufpreis verbunden). Ab einer gewissen Leitungslänge kann NGN/VoIP auch nicht mehr zufriedenstellend realisiert werden (is' halt DSL) und dann wird auch von vornherein eine ISDN-Leitung geshalten. Bevorzugt wird natürlich aber NGN/VoIP geschalten, allein schon weil sich hier im Gegensatz zu ISDN anbieterseitig die Speisepannung über die Telefondose sparen lässt und auch nur ein Port geschalten werden muss.



> Du kannst das Telefon ja mal testweise in die Buchse an der Wand stecken anstelle des Routers - vermutlich ist die Leitung dann aber quasi tot. Teste das mal. Wenn man die Leitung nicht nutzen kann, hast Du definitiv nur noch DSL und kein echtes Festnetz mehr.



Das würde auch bei einem ISDN-Anschluss passieren, in jedem Fall wird bei einem ISDN/DSL-Anschluss ein Splitter zur Trennung des Signals benötigt, ein NTBA um das Signal von der Kupferdoppelader der Teilnehmeranschlussleitung auf die vier Adern des ISDN-fähigen Endgerätes umzusetzen (falls man ein ISDN-Telefon oder ähnliches nutzt und dort kein NTBA integriert ist) bzw. einen a/b-Wandler falls man ein analoges Telefon am Anschluss nutzt.

Am günstigsten wäre wohl im Fall von TheBaum, wenn er es denn ohne Verlängerung nach dem Router haben möchte, zwei DECT-Telefone zu kaufen, sodass die Basisstation direkt am Router angeschlossen ist und eine zweite Station mit Mobilteil im Wohnzimmer aufgestellt werden kann, die dann nur noch Strom braucht, anstatt einen richtigen Telefonanschluss. Voraussetzung hierfür ist, dass die Telefonanschlussdose auch im Zimmer geschalten ist und nicht ggf. nur im Wohnzimmer. Das Anschlusskabel vor dem Router sollte man übrigens nicht verlängern, da ansonsten die Leitungsdämpfung zu stark ansteigt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, das wäre wohl die einfachste Lösung, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht: Router im Zimmer hinstellen, dort dann ein Schnurlostelefone anschließen mit mehreren Mobilteilen. Es gibt ja welche mit EINER Basis und zB 3 Mobilteilen, d.h. die Ladeschalen von 2 Mobilteilen können auch in ganz anderen Zimmern und Etagen stehen. 

Dann hast Du auch noch den Vorteil, dass Du kein WLAN mehr hast, per Kabel geht es halt vor allem in Sachen Ping besser. 

Is halt die Frage, wie es mit dem Budget aussieht. Habt ihr schnon ein schnurloses Telefon? Dann braucht Ihr ja nur noch ein weiteres Mobilteil. Wenn ihr wiederum gleich ein komplett neues 3er Set braucht => Siemens Gigaset A585 Trio, DECT Schnurlostelefon: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder wenn 2 reichen => Siemens Gigaset A580 Duo Schnurloses DECT-Telefon mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## iRaptor (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn du jetzt schon ein Gigaset oder ein anders Telefon hast (welches mehrere Mobilteile unterstützt; danach kannst du ja Googlen) kannst du ja einfach nur ein Weiteres Mobilteil mit Ladeschale kaufen.

wie z.B das hier Siemens Gigaset C47 H Mobilteil inkl. Ladeschale: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren

musst mal schauen wird sich bestimmt auch Billigere finden lassen, je nach dem welche Funktionen du haben willst.


----------



## Xenome (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn kannst du das höchstens bei der Bestellung des DSL-Anschlusses mitteilen, dass du einen ISDN-Anschluss haben möchtest. Je nachdem könnte es auch möglich sein eine Telefonanlage dazwischen zu schalten. Ich will da jetzt nichts falsches sagen was die Verkabelung angeht aber mit einer Eumex-Anlage (Ich weiß die ist so alt wie die Erfindung des Rads) ist soetwas auch möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

Das Problem auch bei ISDN ist aber, dass dann "oben" die Leitung weg ist, wenn unten einer Telefoniert, außer man hat auch unten auch noch nen Splitter.

Und so ne eumex ist auch nicht billig, da wäre die Lösung, oben Router mit Telefon-Basisstation + 1-2 zusätzliche Mobilteile für unten, an sich besser, zumal man dann auch keinen monatlichen Aufpreis wegen IDSN zahlen muss


----------



## Xenome (11. Mai 2010)

Da hast du recht. Das stimmt. Die Lösung mit den Mobilteilen ist die kostengünstigere Variante, das ist nicht abzustreiten.

Das oben die LEitung weg ist wenn unten einer Telefoniert ist meines wissens nach so ncht korrekt. Da die Eumes anlage die Signale so aufteilt, dass jede jeder anschluss immer zwei Leitungen zugeteilt bekommt. Aber wie genau kann ich auch nicht schildern da ich unsere seit knapp einem Jahr nicht mehr angerührt habe, nur noch um ein Update zu machen, das war es auch schon.


----------



## TheBaum (12. Mai 2010)

ok dann erstma danke für eure antworten, ich werd ma gucken wie sich das beseitigen lässt wenn ich dort eingezogen bin und alles aufgebaut usw.
vllt. bohrt man einfach n loch durch die decke und legt dann ein langes telefonkabel runter.

wird man ja dann sehen falls dann vllt. nochmal probleme auftreten melde ich mich einfach nochma


----------

